# General Finishes Satin Topcoat Gel Review



## ColonelTravis

Been sold on Arm R Seal for a while, but just because of my ignorance why did you pick the gel?


----------



## Kentuk55

Good to hear. Thnx for your review. I've used the Arm-R-Seal Satin Poly, and really like everything about it. I'll give the gel a try one o these days.


----------



## pashley

I tried the gel because that is supposedly the in thing now and would try it; they also make stains in gel which I might try. I bought the Arm R Seal too, will try soon.


----------



## CharlesA

I use both Arm-r-Seal and the Gel topcoat. They've both been out for awhile. The Gel Topcoat is even easier to use than the Arm-R-Seal. they have a very subtle difference in how they bring out the colors of the wood. I primarily use satin finish, so I like it a lot.


----------



## paxorion

I tried Arm-R-Seal this past weekend for the first time, and have been very pleased with the results. Definitely a believer now.


----------



## Oldtool

Arm-R-Seal is my favorite easy to use finish, with excellent results - despite my lack of expertise. I'll have to try the gel next time if it's easier than the oil varnish mix. Can't make finishing too easy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I use Arm-R-Seal almost exclusively and love it. I recently tried GF's Candelite Gel Stain on a high-chair, and had mixed feelings about it. It gave a nice,uniform stain, and was easy to apply without having to worry about it running on vertical parts. The only downsides I saw were a.) it's a little messier than normal liquid stain and b.) it can be annoying to wipe out of crevices.


----------



## oldnovice

When I lived in Illinois I used GF products almost exclusively but here in California it is mail/web order only but I did like the results then so I guess it's time to get on the web and order some.

I used GF's Arm-R-Seal and one of the rub on polyurethane on a table that I built in about 1976 and it still looks as good as new. Not bad for a daily used end table!


----------



## TexasOak

I spoke to a GF Rep at a home builders show last year and this is what he told me about the Arm-R-Seal and the Gel Top Coat:

The Gel Top Coat is formulated to give the same appearance when cured as just the gel stains by themselves. You do not HAVE to put a top coat over the gel stains but it is recommended. So, this is why they have the Gel Top Coat in satin….the stains give a satin look.

The Arm-R-Seal can be used over any stain but it will alter the appearance of the gel stains more than it would their regular polyurethane stains. Since it is typically used for more than 1 type of stain, they offer it in different finishes. He also said that the Arm-R-Seal is quite a bit more resilient than the gel top coat so it is recomended over the gel top coat for things like tables, counters etc. that will see a lot of wear and use.

I've been using GF exclusively for about 5 years now and can't think of using anything else.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CharlesA

Thank you-that is really helpful. I'd never seen in print the distinction in use between them.


----------



## Hawk_Guy

I'm about to use this on some Maple that I stained using the Java. Does this level out pretty well?


----------



## pashley

absolutely…excellent product


----------

